# Rabbit and Guinea Pig Roadshow, Manchester



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

Rabbit & Guinea Pig Roadshow 2011, organised by the Manchester & Salford RSPCA Branch

· FREE Health & Dental checks by exotic vet specialists

· Microchipping only £3

· Expert Nutritional & Care Advice

· Large selection of toys for sale & redigrass samples

Saturday 21st May  Stretford (St.Matthews Church Hall, Chapel Lane , off Chester Road . M32 8HF) & Saturday 28th May  Eccles (Rainbow Community Centre, off Liverpool Road , M44 5DR) Both 10-4pm

More details on 0161 882 0680 / [email protected]onnect.com


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shame its so far I wouldn't mind having mine micro-chipped especially for £3!!


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

Please see below the amended information sent to us, as the original supplied to us was incorrect.

Rabbit & Guinea Pig Roadshow 2011, organised by the Manchester & Salford RSPCA Branch

· FREE Health & Dental checks by exotic vet specialists
· Microchipping only £3
· Expert Nutritional & Care Advice
· Large selection of toys for sale & redigrass samples

Saturday 21st May  Stretford (St.Matthews Church Hall, Chapel Lane , off Chester Road . M32 8HF) & Saturday 28th May  Eccles (Rainbow Community Centre, off Liverpool Road , M44 5DR) Both 12-4pm

More details on 0161 882 0680 [email protected]


----------



## jackmurray (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi i live in bury manchester im a first time keeper on rabbits ive got 2 female rabbits  at the moment its freezing here im just woundering if i should putt my rabbits into a smaller hutch or bring them inside can any one give me any advice please ? 

Thank you

Jack Murray


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello Jack

If you bring them in, it really wouldn't be fair on them to put them back out overnight again, so you'd be thinking of having them indoors overnight until spring, though you'd be fine having them in an outside run during the day.

If you decide to leave them outside, the will need lots of warm bedding in their hutch. Straw is a far better insulator than hay as it's better at trapping air, and being also edible, it's a great choice. You can put a tarpaulin over the hutch to keep out cold, dampness and draughts and you could stuff more straw under the tarp as extra insulation.

There are more tips for keeping outdoor rabbits warm in the winter here http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/pdfs/RWAFtoptipsforwintercare.pdf

Hope this helps


----------

